# First decent Turkey pic's



## GAJoe (Apr 3, 2016)

A Nice Gobbler




Gobbler and his hens




A jake in shotgun range


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## wvdawg (Apr 3, 2016)

"Fan"tastic shots!  Love 'em!


----------

